

Big list of incubators - cookingrobot
http://gostartup.org/incubators/

======
allbombs
Missing some for sure, would be great to include incubators outside of America
(Canada, Europe, Australia, Asia, etc)

Growlab is one of the bigger ones from Canada

<http://www.growlab.ca/>

~~~
laironald
awesome! thanks for your comment. pls share with others that are also looking
to apply for incubators. we are definitely trying to expand the offering, but
one step at a time. focused on these 30+ incubators, but easily found over
200! when are you looking to apply?

------
sonyasonya
I've been looking forward to applying to incubators, this is an interesting
concept, looking forward to reading what people have to say. I want to see
what different experiences incubator acceptances have, and how it will apply
to me.

------
cookingrobot
Reminder - the AngelPad application deadline is TODAY. They're a great
program, definitely worth trying for.

------
allbombs
amazing.. thank you, thank you, thank you

